# 4 watches stolen - Rolex 5513 Gilt - Blancpain Fifty Fathoms - Rolex Datejust MOP - Seiko 6309-7049



## stijn_b (May 23, 2010)

As a collector most of my watches are in the safe at the bank except for those of my wife. I frequently change watches so this time I had two of my pieces lying at home. 
I was working from my home office last week, left 30min. over 3 days and when I came back all my watches were gone.

They went through everything and only took the watches and our family camera (with holiday photos). A big hit for us, mentally as well.

They stole the following pieces:

Rolex 5513 gilt from 1966 - my favourite watch of all time - serial 1.5mil
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms
Rolex Datejust MOP on jubilee
Seiko 6309-7049

Next to the watches I have a folder where I keep their paperwork, especially for the vintage pieces. All the info on serials was in that folder. They took it as well, leaving me without any serials concerning the vintage pieces :-(. 
They clearly knew what they were doing.

Stolen pieces:


----------



## dwong (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Brutal. Very nice pieces. I have nothing to do with thieves. Start looking for a few new timepieces, it'll help.


----------



## kluand (Mar 4, 2015)

Sad story mate. I keep the papers on a complete separate place. Also the boxes (for the ones that I have a box) are in another separate place. Sad, sad story. I feel you...


----------



## cottonlume (Sep 2, 2016)

That's terrible, It seems like this was a targeted thing, is there anyone out there who knows of your watch collecting passion in your home town?


----------



## vikramsoni (Aug 3, 2016)

sad to hear that. looks like a job of someone from your locality
If you know someone in police in your area, they might be able to help. They usually know people in their area who have history of such crimes. They could get insider info on who got those watches, but its not so easy for a normal person to get those things done by police.
Could be some bloke who sees you everyday (watches you are wearing) when you commute to office or outside home.

Hope you get it back.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Extremely sorry to hear this. Burglars are scum of the earth.


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh man, just reading the subject line made my heart drop. I was broken into a few years ago before I got into watches but they took some computers, guns, and other jewelry. Terrible feeling to be violated like that. Sorry my friend.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

I wonder if an event like this were to happen to me would it dissuade me from getting a nice collection like that again (provided that I find myself with such a collection in the first place).


----------



## curtisl1982 (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful watches. What scum. Hope they get caught and your watches returned.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear. Been robbed before, and its always the small items they take. In my particular case, the thieves were exceptionally smart, they came in and found a few suitcases, packed everything in and then wheeled out as if they were heading off on vacation.


----------



## dscustoms (Sep 8, 2016)

Just a few questions, not to rub it in but I don't understand some people and carelessness with valuables, maybe some who don't think about this stuff will learn from this advice. 

Do you have insurance on the watches? If so, you should have had receipts and serials, possibly submitted to insurance already for the policy. 

Thefts like this almost always happen from people you know. 

Paperwork with serials?? We have access to unlimited storage of documents online, forever and in as many copies as you want. Take a few pictures with your phone of anything valuable you have and the serial. Upload automatically to apple cloud, google docs, dropbox, gmail, anything. It's safe forever. Keeping the only copy of something like that in paper and in your home is terrible policy.


----------



## Ksuarez56 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow i'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

dscustoms said:


> Just a few questions, not to rub it in but I don't understand some people and carelessness with valuables, maybe some who don't think about this stuff will learn from this advice.
> 
> Do you have insurance on the watches? If so, you should have had receipts and serials, possibly submitted to insurance already for the policy.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all fronts.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't want to sound insensitive, but this sounds like an inside job.


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Hard to comment about this situation, better be careful next time, and assuming you are able to purchase rolex and blancpain, a simple CCTV wouldn't hurt much right? especially if you have highly valuable items at home.. stay safe


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

BerutoSenpai said:


> Hard to comment about this situation, better be careful next time, and assuming you are able to purchase rolex and blancpain, a simple CCTV wouldn't hurt much right? especially if you have highly valuable items at home.. stay safe


I agree with BerutoSenpai a home camera system can be your best ally. I have cameras and a monitored alarm system at my home. Everyone who comes to my home is on camera including their cars (since I live off the street you need to use my long driveway to get to my home). I capture the license plates, faces of visitors and all. A 5 camera system with a large storage DVR cost less than $4K USD here in the US. I even have an app that I can "monitor" my home remotely. This is a small amount of money compared to what one watch can cost. Great piece of mind too.

I am sorry for the loss, I know the feeling. I was ripped off by someone on eBay for a watch I sold. eBay and paypal were useless in recovering my funds. I never use eBay to buy or sell. Its full of con artists and thieves, not to mention all the fakes. I know there are plenty of legitimate sellers/buyers but one time is all it takes to never do it again.


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

Check the Ebay auctions- sometimes these guys will attempt to sell the stolen watches on Ebay or they may have sold them to some unsuspecting person who then sells them on Ebay. Check the local pawn shops in your area too. - Dave


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

dscustoms said:


> Just a few questions, not to rub it in but I don't understand some people and carelessness with valuables, maybe some who don't think about this stuff will learn from this advice.
> 
> Do you have insurance on the watches? If so, you should have had receipts and serials, possibly submitted to insurance already for the policy.
> 
> ...


Indeed good advice. I keep digital copies of all important documents in case of something like this happens. All the best for the OP for such a terrible loss.


----------

